# اهمية الطاقة\بوش: أمريكا تقترب من تحقيق بديل عن النفط



## محمد طارق محمد (15 أبريل 2007)

بوش: أمريكا تقترب من تحقيق بديل عن النفط:5: 1438 (GMT+04:00) - 14/05/06
*
*




بوش في شركة للطاقة الشمسية في ميتشيغان
*ميلووكي، الولايات المتحدة (CNN)-- كشف الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش الاثنين، عن اقتراحاته بشأن الطاقة البديلة للإقلاع عن الاعتماد على النفط الأجنبي، مؤكدا أن الولايات المتحدة على شفا تحقيق تقدم تقني سيفاجئ معظم الأمريكيين.*
وقال بوش في كلمة ألقاها في بدء جولة تستمر يومين في ويسكونسن وميتشيغان وكولورادو "بعض الدول التي نعتمد عليها في النفط بها حكومات غير مستقرة أو لديها اختلافات جوهرية مع الولايات المتحدة."
وقال بوش إن اقل من نصف النفط الخام الذي يستخدم في المصافي الأمريكية ينتج في الولايات المتحدة، في حين يأتي ستون في المائة من دول أجنبية.
وأضاف بوش "هذا يخلق قضية أمن قومي عندما نصبح رهينة للطاقة من قبل دول أجنبية قد لا تحبنا."
ويأتي تركيز الرئيس الأمريكي على موضوع الطاقة في وقت يدفع فيه المستهلك الأمريكي فواتير طاقة مرتفعة لتدفئة منازلهم هذا الشتاء، وفق وكالة أسوشيتد برس.
وأحد اقتراحات بوش هو تطوير الأبحاث المتعلقة ببطاريات السيارات التي تعمل بالغاز.
وشدد على هذه المبادرة عندما زار الاثنين مؤسسة جونسون كونترول وهي مركز تطوير البطاريات في ميلووكي، وشاهد سيارتين من طراز فورد اسكيب، لها محركان احدهما يعمل بالكهرباء والآخر بالغاز.
وقال بوش انه يتصور مستقبلا تستطيع فيه سيارة تعمل بالكهرباء السير لمسافة 64 كيلومترا باستخدام بطارية ايون الليثيوم ثم تتوقف عند محطة بنزين للتزود بالكحول الاثيلي، وهو وقود يصنع عادة من الذرة.
وقال "نحن نقترب من تحقيق هذه الرؤية في أمريكا."
وأضاف بوش أن رحلة هذه السيارة قد تستمر بدون استخدام قطرة بنزين.
وينوي بوش الثلاثاء زيارة مختبر تجديد الطاقة التابع لوزارة الطاقة الأمريكية في مدينة غولدن بكولورادو، حيث يتوقع ان يشدد خلالها على تطوير الوقود البديل.
يُذكر أن موازنة المختبر تراجعت بمعدل 28 مليون دولار، كما أعلن عن نية صرف 32 موظفا. إلا أن وزير الطاقة صمويل بودمان قال إن خمسة ملايين دولار تم تحويلها لشركة مقاولات خاصة تشرف على المختبر للحفاظ على الوظائف وعدم صرف الموظفين:68:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 أبريل 2007)

ماذا يمكن أن نقول ،،، دولة تخطط لمستقبلها وتحسب حساب لكل صغيرة كبيرة

عقبال العرب


----------

